# Smoked Garlic?



## AllenOK (Jun 25, 2006)

My new Sous Chef, another new cook, and I are going to start doing some Charcuterie work/presentations at the club I work at.  I've been talking about this stuff with the other cook, Mark.  Last night, at work, an idea popped into my head.

Has anyone smoked garlic cloves?  And if so, how did it turn out, and is the smoked garlic good to use for anything, like mashed potatoes, or any other foods?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

I've never tried it, but it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2006)

I've tried it at the garlic festival in Gilroy, CA. It has a pretty intense flavor; both smoky and sweet. You could probably work it into a forcemeat, gallantine, terrine, or pate but taste the garlic first so you know how it will mesh with other flavors.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, thanks!  I'll have to get a bulb, and smoke it whenever I smoke something next.


----------

